# Drynaria quercifolia



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I was thinking about buying a Drynaria quercifolia (seller is also calling it "Oak Leaf Fern"). Does anyone have any experience with this plant? Would it work well in a viv, either for darts or larger tree frogs? Would it fair well as a house plant? I'm not sure how big it gets, but it looks pretty cool in the ad.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm, I've never personally had this species, but I'm pretty sure it's an epiphytic fern native to Southeast Asia. Grows on tree trunks and forms flattened leaves to hold it to the tree and for detritus to build up as soil. Kinda in the way that staghorn ferns make the base leaves.....Should do well on a humid, well drained slab of tree fern or cork and be treated like most orchids/epiphytes.

Hopefully Harry or some of the other plant guys can chime in....


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This Drynaria is a very large growing fern so I think it would quickly outgrow a viv unless it's very big. Fronds get to be about 2-3 feet. It likes it humid but on the dry side. It can easily be grown in a pot. It also likes bright shade.


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. Apparently the growth shown in the pictures in the ad I was looking at were just the base leaves. I might get some anyhow, but they won't be going in a viv... I don't have one big enough! lol


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you saw the same posting for this species as I have on Ebay, I would warn against buying it. First, they look like wild collected plants, so buying them only puts more pressure on this illicit (and illegal?) trade. Also, being wild collected, the chances of survival after all the mishandling is very low. If you intended to use the plant in a frog vivarium, think of all the nasties that the plant could be carrying in to your home!!

If we could find a local nursery-grown option, I'd be all for it. Drynaria is a wonderful genus.

Take care, Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Did the seller give that latin name? 
Because what Logee's calls 'Miniature OakLeaf Fern' is 'Quercifelix zeylanica'. I've found it to be a wonderful terrarium plant, and wondered why more people don't use it.
See the broad scalloped leaves betweenthe little white sinningia blossom in the lower left corner and the red flowered Episcia? That's Quercifelix zeylanica.








Standing tall over the base leaves, fertile fronds rise narrow and rather alien looking.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Anne, the tank just gets better and better. Here is Drynaria quercifolia


----------

